# Just a silly question I had.



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I was wondering what this pup would mature to look like, she is not my dog, but she's on a breeders website who has her listed as a plushie. I was just wondering if anyone had a picture of a plush working line as an adult also.


----------

